
Ask HN: Good Web Development Forums/Communities? - CM30
What ones are there?<p>Because every such community I&#x27;ve seen has usually been completely overrun by spammers, &#x27;SEO experts&#x27;, marketers and other people using it to spam links in their signatures with fluff posts.<p>Or in the case of subreddits, used to promote their content outright, quality be damned.<p>So are there any good communities that aren&#x27;t like this? Perhaps where the staff are brutal at keeping fluff posts and spammers out, and where people legitimately want to discuss web development related topics rather than just promote their blogs or ebooks?
======
instance
Web Development General on /g/. You won't see people self-promoting blogs or
ebooks, just people getting stuff done and some memes here and there.

~~~
quickthrower2
/g/?

